# [HOWTO] Config. Vodafone connect card UMTS/GPRS v1.1

## midall

[HOWTO] Config. Vodafone connect card UMTS/GPRS Autore [Midall]

versione 1.1

Questo howto spiega come connettersi ad internet utilizzando una vodafone connect card UMTS/GPRS pcmcia.

Da notare che per motivi di comodità ho usato kppp per connettermi ad internet, inoltre tale test è stato effettuato su kernel 2.6.X...

se qualcuno ha voglia di aggiungere uno script per ppp ben venga... ed ora partiamo con l'HOWTO

Per prima cosa facciamo partire il pc senza la connect card connessa, logghiamoci come root e lanciamo da shell questo:

```
tail -f  /var/log/messages
```

Ora colleghiamo la nostra connect card e sulla nostra shell dovrebbe apparire:

localhost rc: Starting pcmcia:  succeeded   

localhost kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:07:00.0   

(0000 -> 0002)  

localhost kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: OHCI Host  

Controller  

>   

localhost kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: irq 177,  

>  pci mem 42997000  

localhost kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: new USB bus   

> registered, assigned bus number 6  

localhost kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: WARNING:   

> OPTi workarounds unavailable  

localhost kernel: hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found  

localhost kernel: hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Non preoccupatevi per il warning, infatti il prossimo passaggio da seguire è il caricamento del modulo usbserial specificando il vendor e il product... Bene ora un bel CTRL^C per chiudere il tail -f, scriviamo ora:

```
modprobe usbserial vendor=0xaf0 product=0x5000
```

N.B!!! Modificate af0 e 5000 se la vostra card usa un'altro ID, per scoprire quale ID e vendor ha la vostra scheda fate un bel

```
lsusb -v
```

Ora controllando in /var/log/messages dovremmo avere:

usbserial.c: Generic converter detected

   usbserial.c: Generic converter now attached to ttyUSB0 (or usb/tts/0 for devfs)

   usbserial.c: Generic converter detected

   usbserial.c: Generic converter now attached to ttyUSB1 (or usb/tts/1 for devfs)

   usbserial.c: Generic converter detected

   usbserial.c: Generic converter now attached to ttyUSB2 (or usb/tts/2 for devfs)

Bene la nostra card ora è collegata e funzionamente, raffiniamo però la configurazioen del device:

- Creiamo un bel link simbolico con questo comando:

```
ln -sf /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/modem
```

-nel file: /etc/rc.d/rc.local (per Fedora,Suse e Mandrake) 

           /etc/rc.d/rc.modules (per Slackware)

	   /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (per Gentoo)

inseriamo il comando modprobe usbserial vendor=0xaf0 product=0x5000 così automatizzeremo la configurazione del modulo per la nostra card..

Ok ora configuriamo il nostro kppp per la connessione.

Avviate kppp > configura > Account > Nuovo

					  Nome connessione: vodafone

					  Numero di telefono: *99***1#

                                          Autenticazione: via script

Selezioniamo personalizza argomenti kppp ed aggiungiamo: novj

Nella sezione IP e gateway lasciamo tutto come predefinito, mentre nella sezione DNS usiamo questi DNS:

139.7.30.125

139.7.30.126

Inoltre selezionate "Disabilita DNS locali durante la connessione"

Selezioniamo personalizza argomenti kppp ed aggiungiamo: novj

Diamo Ok e ad andiamo nella sezione DISPOSITIVO:

						-selezioniamo come dispositivo /dev/modem

						-Velocità di connessione: 460800

						-Controllo Flusso: hardware

Ora passiamo alla sezione MODEM:

                                -se selezionato rimuovere "Attendi il segnale...."

				-sotto comandi modem: Stringa di inizializzazione 1: ATZ

						      Stringa di inizializzazione 2: 

						      Stringa di hungup: AT+CGDCOUNT=1,"IP","web.omnitel.it"

Benissimo ora diamo l'OK e clicchiamo su connetti.. entro pochi secondi saremo ON-LINE!!!

Una particolare citazione va fatta per quanto riguarda la preferenza di utilizzare la rete gprs oppure umts, di default la card usa il segnale migliore ma si può forzare l'utilizzo di UMTS o gprs con questi comandi (naturalmente la zona deve avere segnale UMTS/GPRS):

-avviate minicom e impostate come device /dev/modem

-usate 230400 bps come velocità della porta

-cambiate modem init string in ATZ

-avviate minicom ed interagiamo con i comandi AT da notare che se usiamo AT&V potremmo avere la lista della configurazione della nostra card

- controlliamo se lampeggiano i nostri led sulla card ed usiamo:

							     at_opsys=0,2 (GPRS)

							     at_opsys=1,2 (UMTS)

							     at_opsys=2,2 (Preferenza per GPRS)

							     at_opsys=3,2 (Preferenza per UMTS)

Questo HOWTO è stato possibile grazie alle varie info recepurate dal web ed in particolare modo alla guida: 

Linux and the Vodafone Mobile Connect (UMTS) 3G/GPRS Datacard

Author: Kai Engert <kai.engert@gmx.de>

Questa guida non è da intendere come una traduziona ma come una raccolta di info che mi hanno permesso di utilizzare la Vodafone Connect card, così facendo ho avvicinato un utente al mondo linux ed avitato a qualcuno di voi di perdere troppo tempo per la configurazione della sopracitata card.

Have a nice trip!!!

MidallLast edited by midall on Fri Aug 20, 2004 3:11 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## JacoMozzi

Cazzarola  :Very Happy: 

Bell' How-TO!!!

CiaO

Jaco

----------

## paperp

complimentoni...ottimo How TO!!!

Se togli la ripetizine è perfetto!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Nella sezione IP e gateway lasciamo tutto come predefinito, mentre nella sezione DNS usiamo questi DNS:
> 
> 139.7.30.125
> 
> 139.7.30.126
> ...

 

----------

## shev

Direi che ci sta bene nei post utilissimi in sticky  :Smile: 

----------

## midall

grazie ragazzi speriamo che questo HOW TO faccio il giro di qualche sito web....

Shev che vuol dire:

Direi che ci sta bene nei post utilissimi in sticky

Ciao ALL!!!!

----------

## paperp

...correggetemi se sbaglio:se io ho solo la connect card in versione gprs devo cambiare solo le velocità di connessione , o la guida non va bene??  :Razz: 

----------

## midall

 *paperp wrote:*   

> ...correggetemi se sbaglio:se io ho solo la connect card in versione gprs devo cambiare solo le velocità di connessione , o la guida non va bene?? 

 

Se hai una scheda solo gprs allora è sicuramente diversa da quello che ho utilizzato per l'HOW To.. quindi se leggi bene la guida troverai un punto che dice:

modprobe usbserial vendor=0xaf0 product=0x5000

N.B!!! Modificate af0 e 5000 se la vostra card usa un'altro ID!!!!

----------

## shev

 *midall wrote:*   

> Shev che vuol dire:
> 
> Direi che ci sta bene nei post utilissimi in sticky

 

Che l'ho aggiunto nel topic "Post utilissimi" che trovi in evidenza sul forum, cioè tra i primissimi topic di questo forum.

In parole povere, qui, nella sezione "howto"  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

già che ci siamo: qualcuno sa suggerirmi una sceda pcmcia (o anche CF) Gprs veramente economica?

grazie

----------

## paperp

...veramente economica è 1 casino , adesso che la vodafone è passata a UMTS la Option , casa costruttrice delle cards vodafone , vende il gprs a 299 euri ma non mi sembra economca, poi ci sono quelle della nokia ma anche lì si esagera , l'unico è cercare sui mercatini quelli che si disfanno della vecchia gprs(che funziona bene a parte la lentezzza ,ma è soggettiva..)e magari trovi qualksa , anche la Lucent fa delle buone PCMCIA ,ma non conosco le offerte.La meglio è prendersi un cell e usare il bluetooth alla fine è la soluzione + economica.ciao.

----------

## xlyz

che è quello che faccio adesso

ma è scomodo

per questo che cercavo una scheda, ma a 50-80 e max

di piu non vale la pena imho

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> per questo che cercavo una scheda, ma a 50-80 e max

 

Allora mi sa che devi rinunciarci. Negli ultimi giorni ho fatto qualche ricerca in merito, visto che servirebbe una scheda del genere dove lavoro. Però a meno di 200  non trovi prodotti validi (offerte tipo quella vodafone a parte).

Se si vuol restare sull'economico, bisogna accettare qualche "scomodità". Quindi cellulare o massimo modem usb (che costa un centinaio di euro in meno rispetto a quelli pcmcia).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ottimo lavoro

----------

## paperp

Domandona..oggi ho avuto contatti con due persone strane:un mio amico e l'operatore tecnico vodafone.

Il mio amico sentendomi cantare le lodi della velocità Gentoo/Linux nel fabbricarsi i driver per le periferiche più esotiche(connect card era la discussione...)mi ha chiesto , ma visto che Mac alla radice è un unix a tutti gli effetti quella procedura non è utile anche per gli Apple??

al che conoscendo poco come viene gestito il soft sotto Mac mi sono detto , si forse sarà posibile , però ci saranno problemi nel come viene gestito il tree del soft sotto OSX e soprattutto la gestione dei moduli o di quello che prevede il kernel OSX che in arte , se non sbaglio si chiama Darwin....e qui finisce la prima parte.

Ma siccome qui fa molto caldo e nessuno è in ufficio scatta la curiosità:Vodafone come si comporta??

Al secondo intervento/intervista trovo un tecnico(ero su un numero dedidato aziendale per assistenza su UMTS...)piuttosto preparato, alla fine viene fuori ,in breve , che i driver che supportano Mac ci sono ma non vengono ancora supportati come garantiti e sembra che basterebbe usare i file del driver contenuti nelle cartelle del cd autoinstallante(oppure scaricabili dal sito)per configurare il MAc!!  :Shocked: 

Al che mi sono stupito , ho scaricato i driver dal sito e ho cercato.. ho trovatodei file con estensione .vxd e altra roba apparentemente non utile, la domanda è nel sistema osx ,è possibile attraverso Strumenti--->Modem nella barra del Mac configurare la connec card come un modem??Ho posso dichiarare la bufala del giorno??

Scusate la prolissità ma l'immensa curiosità è causata da come i nuovi servizi e l'ignoranza presunta dell'utente finale viene gestita dai grandi gestori di teecomunicazioni, perchè se ciò non fosse una balla , sarebbbe veramente vergognoso sapere che solo per disinformazione e per poltiche commerciali assurde molti utenti non possono usare il sistema che gli pare per navigare solo perchè Finestrelle (R) ha stretto danarose alleanze con chi di dovere!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 Ciaouzzz

----------

## shev

 *paperp wrote:*   

> ma visto che Mac alla radice è un unix a tutti gli effetti quella procedura non è utile anche per gli Apple?

 

Se non lo è, non dovrebbe cmq essere troppo complicato adattarla. Soprattutto se si basa su parti opensource. Senza contare che esistono soluzioni come questa che paiono funzionare anche con connect card vodafone (2G o 3G, anche se non troppo economica. E' pur vero che ho fatto poche ricerche in merito).

 *Quote:*   

> Al che mi sono stupito , ho scaricato i driver dal sito e ho cercato.. ho trovatodei file con estensione .vxd e altra roba apparentemente non utile, la domanda è nel sistema osx ,è possibile attraverso Strumenti--->Modem nella barra del Mac configurare la connec card come un modem

 

Allora, a parte che i file vxd sono roba per windows, direi che mi parrebbe strano e stupido non rilasciare driver se già esistono. Non entro nel merito della cosa, volevo solo far notare che cmq la connect card può essere tranquillamente usata già da adesso con macosx, con o senza il supporto ufficiale della casa madre. Dillo ai tuoi amichetti della vodafone  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Chiedo al creatore dell'howto se fosse possibile usare un po' di bbcode per una lettura migliore

----------

## paperp

 *Quote:*   

> che cmq la connect card può essere tranquillamente usata già da adesso con macosx, con o senza il supporto ufficiale della casa madre

 

AH si??  :Shocked: 

E come ??

Così lo dico ai miei amichetti..quelli che usano l'apple perchè Quelli Omnitel non sono miei amichetti  :Laughing: 

Ciao .

----------

## paperp

[OT]Seguendo  la guida ho  ottenuto appena inserita la connect card il seguente messaggio

```
Aug 19 21:34:10 linux kernel: usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:02:00.0

Aug 19 21:34:10 linux kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 19 21:34:10 linux kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug 19 21:34:10 linux /etc/hotplug/usb.agent[6869]: need a device for th

is command

Aug 19 21:34:11 linux kernel: usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using a                ddress 2

Aug 19 21:34:12 linux kernel: usb 4-1: device not accepting address 2, e                rror -110

Aug 19 21:34:13 linux kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe                 the USB cable is bad?

Aug 19 21:34:13 linux kernel: usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using a                ddress 3

Aug 19 21:34:13 linux kernel: usb 4-1: Product: Vodafone Mobile Connect                 Card - 3G

Aug 19 21:34:13 linux kernel: usb 4-1: Manufacturer: Vodafone

Aug 19 21:34:13 linux kernel: usb 4-1: SerialNumber: Serial Number

Aug 19 21:34:13 linux /etc/hotplug/usb.agent[6925]: need a device for th                is command

Aug 19 21:34:13 linux /etc/hotplug/usb.agent[6926]: need a device for th                is command

Aug 19 21:34:13 linux /etc/hotplug/usb.agent[6927]: need a device for th                is command

```

Quale sarebbe il dat che deve essere inserito in vendor e product ??Last edited by paperp on Fri Aug 20, 2004 10:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## shev

 *paperp wrote:*   

> AH si?? 
> 
> E come ??
> 
> Così lo dico ai miei amichetti..quelli che usano l'apple perchè Quelli Omnitel non sono miei amichetti 

 

Te l'ho scritto sopra, da un'occhiata al link del mio precedente post, quella se non erro è una delle possibili soluzioni.

----------

## paperp

...si ma quello losanno fare tuttti , basta tirare fuori altri 100 euri  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *paperp wrote:*   

> ...si ma quello losanno fare tuttti , basta tirare fuori altri 100 euri 

 

Ma tu non avevi messo nelle specifiche "soluzione priva di spese"  :Laughing: 

Quello che intendevo comunque era che di soluzioni ce ne sono. Come c'è quella costosa ci sarà anche quella gratuita o quasi, basta cercarla o crearla. Soprattutto se esiste su linux, dove il passaggio a macosx non è poi tanto difficile (anche vari driver wireless sono stati portati da linux a macosx, per esempio).

----------

## midall

 *Quote:*   

> Quale sarebbe il dat che deve essere inserito in vendor e product ??

 

per vedere il product id e il vendor fai un bel:

```

lsusb -v

```

Ti apparirà una descrizione completa di tutti i device ed hub USB

Per Fedeliallallinea:

Se vuoi inserisci tu tutti i bbcode che vuoi, questa guida l'ho scritta per tutta la comunità linuxiana e come specifico in essa se qualcuno vuole apportare modifiche ben venga (naturalmente per migliorarla)

----------

## midall

-aggiunto i bbcode

-inserico comando per ricerca vendor e product per schede differenti da quella utilizzata nel test

Bye e grazie per i ringraziamenti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *midall wrote:*   

> -aggiunto i bbcode

 

Ottimo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paperp

Ok, adesso grazie alla specifica per sapere IDvendor e idproduct sono adato avanti ma quando vado a controllare in /var/log/messages (a proposito è stupefacente quante cose si possono sapere da quel file  :Shocked: )non trovo iete di simile alla guda ma questo

```
Aug 22 18:31:14 linux kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug 22 18:31:14 linux /etc/hotplug/usb.agent[10161]: need a device for this command

Aug 22 18:31:16 linux kernel: usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

Aug 22 18:31:21 linux kernel: usb 4-1: control timeout on ep0out

Aug 22 18:31:22 linux kernel: usb 4-1: device not accepting address 2, error -110

Aug 22 18:31:23 linux kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

Aug 22 18:31:23 linux kernel: usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

Aug 22 18:31:23 linux kernel: usb 4-1: Product: Vodafone Mobile Connect Card - 3G

Aug 22 18:31:23 linux kernel: usb 4-1: Manufacturer: Vodafone

Aug 22 18:31:23 linux kernel: usb 4-1: SerialNumber: Serial Number

Aug 22 18:31:24 linux /etc/hotplug/usb.agent[10281]: need a device for this command

Aug 22 18:31:24 linux /etc/hotplug/usb.agent[10282]: need a device for this command

Aug 22 18:31:24 linux /etc/hotplug/usb.agent[10283]: need a device for this command

Aug 22 18:32:11 linux kernel: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd lsusb dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -32

Aug 22 18:32:11 linux last message repeated 5 times
```

Cosa vuol dire ?che device ci metto nel link??  :Embarassed: 

EDIT:per caso visto i messaggi , devo fare un link del tipo

```
linux:/home/cesvot # ln -sf /etc/hotplug/usb.agent  /dev/modem
```

----------

## paperp

...no niente ci hoprovato ma non vado in porto con niente!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## paperp

..aiutinoooooo???  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## midall

Allora per prima cosa il comando

```
linux:/home/cesvot # ln -sf /etc/hotplug/usb.agent  /dev/modem
```

non sortirà alcun effetto visto che usb-agent è un file di conf per hotplug e non un device!!!!!

Se hai problemi probabilmente hai ricompilato il kernel dimenticando di attivare i vari moduli pcmcia usb usb-serial, controlla se li hai e poi segui passo passo la mia guida, non dovresti avere problemi per il riconoscimento del device....

----------

## nightshadow

 *paperp wrote:*   

> ...correggetemi se sbaglio:se io ho solo la connect card in versione gprs devo cambiare solo le velocità di connessione , o la guida non va bene?? 

 

dunque io ho la versione GPRS soltanto e posso dirti che la guida va benone uguale.

unica nota: la versione GPRS viene vista come una seriale standard, nel mio caso ttyS0. di conseguenza l'unica differenza e' linkare /dev/modem a /dev/ttyS0.

sotto macOS non dovrebbe essere differente di molto.. l'unica cosa importante e' che abbia i driver di emulazione della seriale (USB o pcmcia a seconda della scheda) e il resto e' solo una questione di stringa di inizializzazione.

----------

## shev

Riprendo il topic per segnalare che quanto diceva paperp s'è avverato, nel senso che ora c'è il supporto ufficiale anche per macosx per la vodafone connect card (qui info in tedesco, credo ci siano anche per l'italia. Le lascio cercare a voi  :Wink:  ). Giusto per completezza d'informazione.

----------

## tuxian

Please could anyone translate this howto to german or english?

I bought such a card and I it would be great if I could use it under Linux.

----------

## midall

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Please could anyone translate this howto to german or english?

 

Sorry my english is bed, but stay tuned...

----------

## lele-elel

salve raga,

ancheio ho un piccolo problemino con la connect..

quando la inserisco nei log non spunta nulla....

ho dimenticato di fare qualcosa??mi potete dare una mano?

Grazie mille  :Cool: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

leggermente OT: ma costa ancora 500 euri in italia?

----------

## midall

Per la vodafone non ho idea di quanto costi adesso..

La TRE da in comodato d'uso una scheda UMTS pagando 49 euro al mese con 25 MB di traffico giornliero...

----------

## shev

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> leggermente OT: ma costa ancora 500 euri in italia?

 

Qui trovi info, mi pare costi meno di 500 euro (anche perchè in comodato d'uso)

----------

## tuxian

I got my card for 39  :Wink: 

----------

## giulianoz

ciao a tutti,

 ho seguito la guida pari pari e quando do il connetti con kppp mi da un errore. nei log vedo solo questo:

```

Nov  5 16:19:52 [pppd] By default the remote system is required to authenticate itself

Nov  5 16:19:52 [pppd] (because this system has a default route to the internet)

Nov  5 16:19:52 [pppd] but I couldn't find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so.
```

l'exit code di pppd è 1.

avete qualche idea ?  l'autenticazione non avviene in base alla sim  inserita nella scheda ?

ciao

giuliano

----------

## midall

Forse vodafone ha cambiato il numero.. prova ad utulizzare *99# e fammi sapere

Ciao!

----------

## giulianoz

grazie,

lunedi appena torno in ufficio ci provo  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## giulianoz

con *99# mi da lo stesso errore. 

ciao

giuliano

----------

## desmo

 *lele-elel wrote:*   

> salve raga,
> 
> ancheio ho un piccolo problemino con la connect..
> 
> quando la inserisco nei log non spunta nulla....
> ...

 

in effetti neanche a me. Strano. Pensavo fosse un problema di moduli per la PCMCIA ma se inserisco una scheda modem normale vedo che logga...... possibile che manchi qualche moduolo?

----------

## dreamland

 *giulianoz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'exit code di pppd è 1.
> 
> 

 

Ciao,

hai capito poi cosa causava l'errore di pppd? Anche a me da lo stesso problema, per il resto la configurazione è ok.

Grazie.

----------

